# Autodetect synaptics touchpad?



## outpaddling (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm looking for a way to automatically determine if a laptop has a synaptics touchpad.  The goal is to automatically enable synaptics support where available.

dmidecode and pciconf don't reveal anything and the system logs seem to report whatever the system configuration is set to: If you enable synaptics support in /boot/loader.conf, psm0 shows up as synaptics whether or not it actually is, otherwise PS/2 mouse:

Feb 25 20:47:13 orca kernel: psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
Feb 25 20:47:13 orca kernel: psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Feb 25 20:47:13 orca kernel: psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0

Add hw.psm.synaptics_support=1, reboot:

Feb 25 21:49:27 orca kernel: psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
Feb 25 21:49:27 orca kernel: psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Feb 25 21:49:27 orca kernel: psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 0

Anyone know of a way to autodetect the touchpad type?

Thanks.


----------

